

My Life of Starcraft - Day[9] Daily #100 [video] - drx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJztfsXKcPQ

======
drx
It's the story of Day[9]'s Starcraft career, as told by himself. Quite
inspiring and especially interesting if you are into Starcraft.

Warning: it's almost two hours long.

